# Buddy isn't well again! :'(



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't believe it? What has he ever done to deserve this? :mad2::mad2::mad2:

He didn't come down for breakfast this morning, so we instantly knew that there was something wrong. Mum took him straight to the vets. The vet felt his stomach and said that it was full and he had a blockage. He's had no diet changes recently, so it's most likely down to grooming Trixie's fluffy hair. He has to be syringed pineapple juice a couple of times a day to try and break down the hair in his stomach.

He's really not himself. He's pretty lifeless and isn't really bothered by anything anymore. He really does not ﻿﻿deserve what he is going through right now. Please send him good vibes.

A few questions...

Is there anything else I can do for him? He hasn't eaten at all today. 
What can I do to prevent this in future? Should I groom Trixie more often?

Thank you
Louise


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry to hear about Buddy 
Can you run through what meds the vet has given him please?

I used to advise pineapple juice a while ago but after more research into this I have changed my mind and my reasons are as followed:



1- If giving it as an attempt to break down fur in the GI tract then it has to be 100% FRESH pineapple. The enzyme which is alleged to help (bromelain) is destroyed during any processing (as would occur in making the type of pineapple juice bought in cartons). 


2-Pineapple contains a lot of sugar. Giving sugary substances to a Rabbit if gut stasis can make things much worse. The sugar feeds the 'bad' gut bacteria potentially causing a life threatening dysbiosis 


The best thing to administer to a Rabbit in gut stasis is water. Oral administration in less severe cases, SQ or IV in more serious cases.


The enzyme Bromelain can be bought from most Health Food Stores. If wanting to give bromelain then far better to do so without all the added sugars found in Pineapple

Another VERY important thing is that no rabbit should be syringe feed anything but water until it has been confirmed by a Vet that a GI tract obstruction is not present. Syringe feeding an obstructed Rabbit can be extremely dangerous.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I've just gone through this with my bun. 
He was in the vets overnight on a drip, he's home now, but i had to syringe him with water and Recovery liquid overnight, and luckily today he is much better. 
He was also pretty lifeless and he looked really poorly. 

What has the vet done for your bun?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Buddy.

Like Bernie says, he needs fluid - try syringing tepid water regularly (use pre boiled water to add to cold), to help rehydrate whatever is bunging him up.

Try some gentle tummy massage too.

Has the vet given him painkillers? Do you have any metacam? It could make him more comfortable.

If you can get any, you could squeeze some pure fruit baby food on a plate - eg Ella's Kitchen apple Apples Apples (Tescos) or Hipp. None with milk in though. 

Is he eating at all? Is he moving around/showing any interest? Is he inside or out at the moment?

It could be from grooming, but equally it could be just one of those things, so don't go blaming yourself. It could be because of his teeth issues - one of ours had an out of the blue problem before Christmas, and was very poorly. She's a dental bun, and it was probably due to that we think.

She was given sub cu fluids, and then taken in for IV fluid. She was very poorly, but is bouncing about again now.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Dollygirl - I thought of you - now good comes out of bad, as you can help Louise and Buddy.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Thanks Dollygirl - I thought of you - now good comes out of bad, as you can help Louise and Buddy.


Yes i guess that's true, at least now i can offer advice as i have gone through it myself. 
And Biscuit had no gut noises at all....if he can be so much better within 2 days then i'm sure other buns have a good chance too


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, pineapple is what the vet suggested so I will stick with it... He only needs to have 5mls twice a day. 

Mum doesn't think he gave him anything. I told her that she should have ask for a gut stimulant or something but she got mad at me.  Apparently we are just going to have to go back tomorrow after school. Won't it be too late by then? What happens if his gut stops altogether? 

I hate this. I'm SO stressed at the moment and this is the last thing I needed. :crying:


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I think he should go to the vets NOW! 
As i found out with my bun, it is very serious, and they can very rapidly deteriorate. 
Luckily i took my bun in straight away as i just knew something was wrong. If i'd have left him even a few more hours, he'd probably not have survived. 

Mine had a small blockage and his gut had stopped, so he had to have an IV drip in his ear overnight and most of the next day, and i was up all night syringing him with water and a special liquid from the vet.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

At least if you go tomorrow, you can ask all the questions.

Your Mum will need to keep up syringing fluid while you are at school.

Has he been drinking or eating at all by himself? Is he showing any interest in you/food? How is he behaving? Sorry to pester.

Leave lots of treaty noms/yummy hay around to tempt him (but avoid gassy greens) - it's OK if he chooses to eat. - got any grass anywhere (ours is buried under snow)

((((((((((((((((((((((Sending mega vibes.)))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Bring them in if you can - it's easier to monitor.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Summersky said:


> At least if you go tomorrow, you can ask all the questions.
> 
> Your Mum will need to keep up syringing fluid while you are at school.
> 
> ...


She's at work all day and there's no chance any of us can stay off. He has been drinking by himself, should that be enough?

He's not interested in food at all.

I don't think I can keep him in. :/


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Pain relief is so important too. I suggest you make a list of all the things said on here and go through it with the vet  
Hope he shows some improvement soon


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

If he's drinking by himself, that is great, because he is still interested.

Our outside ones go mad for warm water, so you could try putting in a bowl of water made warm with pre boiled water. That might encourage him to drink more.

If it works, you could do it again in the morning too.

When you take him tomorrow, ask the vet to check his teeth too, in case they are the underlying problem.

If he is outside, try and cover the hutch, etc so he is as warm as possible - have you got a snugglesafe you could put in? Or some people put in a rice sock (heat it in the microwave to warm it up) - but cover it up so bun can't chew it.

Pile in the hay, to make it as cosy as possible too.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

We tried to get a snugglesafe but they don't seem to sell them anywhere. I have a hot water bottle, but that won't stay warm overnight. Would rice be better then? He's got plenty of hay as I was worried after the snow. 

Warm water? That's weird but I'll give it a try. 

Pain relief, righty ho.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Good luck Louise.

Pain relief is a good idea to help him feel more comfortable.

What a time for a bunny crisis.

X


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

DollyGirl08 said:


> I think he should go to the vets NOW!
> As i found out with my bun, it is very serious, and they can very rapidly deteriorate.
> Luckily i took my bun in straight away as i just knew something was wrong. If i'd have left him even a few more hours, he'd probably not have survived.
> 
> Mine had a small blockage and his gut had stopped, so he had to have an IV drip in his ear overnight and most of the next day, and i was up all night syringing him with water and a special liquid from the vet.


I agree, I want him to go to the vets now but Mum's all like, "wait until after school."


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

Louiseandfriends said:


> Well, pineapple is what the vet suggested so I will stick with it... He only needs to have 5mls twice a day.
> 
> Mum doesn't think he gave him anything. I told her that she should have ask for a gut stimulant or something but she got mad at me.  Apparently we are just going to have to go back tomorrow after school. Won't it be too late by then? What happens if his gut stops altogether?
> 
> I hate this. I'm SO stressed at the moment and this is the last thing I needed. :crying:


Not being funny but if the vet can't even give the correct treatment then I most certainly wouldn't be listening to him about the pineapple juice.
Seriously I'm not trying to be nasty but it really can do more harm than good, especially as he hasn't had anything to support him.

I can't stress enough how important it is to get him to a rabbit savvy vet, the longer he goes without treatment the harder it will be to start things up again. If the guts stop completely then they start to die off :frown:


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

He is meant to be a great vet, but I'm really unsure now. Since he's fairly old, I think that his ideas and thoughts are outdated now.
I agree with you. If it were up to me, I'd take him to another vet right now. However, Mum's just going to rant on about how he's experienced and knows what's best and blah. There's no way she'll change vets. I'm scared that he's going to die. :crying: 

He's very keen on water. He just had some out of a bowl now. He's also had a couple of carrot sticks, but I won't give him anymore since sugar is bad for him right now. He won't eat his pellets. May be I'll try readigrass and some herbs... May be some of Heidi's biscuits.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

He may well be a great vet, but it is obvious that he isn't a rabbit vet 

It's good that he is nibbling bits but the reason why this happened needs to be addressed. Was his teeth checked?


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't think his teeth were checked. I'll put it on the list. 

May be he isn't... :mad2:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Drinking water is good 

You could try soaking his usual pellets in warm pre boiled water, and offering them on a plate.

Sometimes our buns will eat that in preference to other stuff.

I agree about teeth. Especially as Buddy has a history.

The vet should have listened, felt and looked at everything, not just his tum, but do ask tomorrow. It's easier to advocate for our pet, even if we can't do it for ourselves. All you have to do is be polite.

Have you been able to give him any Metacam? And has he changed eg eaten anything, half an hour or so after having it?

We're with you Louise. I know you are doing all you can, in the circumstances you are in.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I will get him to see his teeth. 

I will have to ask for Metacam. 

I can't stand to see him like this. It's like he's just given up the will to live.

I don't know if what I'm doing is right. Mum's telling me that I should just come off here and listen to the vet, but this is Buddy's life in my hands! I'll never forgive myself if he dies. 

He can't die. That's too unfair on him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

Show your mum the thread if you can, it might help if she sees it in print.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

She really doesn't care, sadly. She doesn't want to listen to you guys because you're, "not real."  

He's going back this morning and I've written down everything.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

With all due respect to your vet, there is nothing like experience in rabbit care....and we have all had experience! lol especially Bernie! I have a fabulous vet now myself, but in the past I have seen some not so bunny savvy vets, luckily experience had taught me some do's and don'ts so i had the knowledge to stand up to the "less savvy" vets & challenge their treatment plan. Our rabbits don't have a voice of their own, and sadly are regarded as a "throw away" pet by many, not as important as a cat or a dog. Honestly, a vet should not mind you wanting the best for your pet & discussing options with you, the fact he hasn't at least given your bun pain relief for at home I find a bit alarming, because thats one of the first things I would do with a similar bun. The more pain they are in the less inclined they are to eat.
If your mum reads this thread & then has any questions then I am sure Bernie or Summersky will help


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Fingers crossed for Buddy Louise  

xx


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh Louise, what a nightmare, poor Buddy! Hang in there. I hope Buddy is doingn OK. :frown:


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

He's at the vets overnight now. However, he's been eating again! :happy: Apparently they did give him an injection yesterday and Mum missed it. :lol: At least they're monitoring him and keeping us updated. 

Poor little Trixie's an only bun tonight.  The vet said this should be okay... She's receiving lots of yummy treats though.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

aww well at least the vet can keep an eye on him and administer injections etc, hope you get some good news tomorrow


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Been thinking of you and Buddy today - he's better off in where he can be watched and get treatment.

you have been doing the very best for Buddy all the way through, and I'm sure it hasn't been easy.

We'd all love to trust our vets, but sadly, many of us have been let down, because vets don't keep up to date in rabbit treatments. And things are imptoving all the time.

Our vet learns with us and our buns, and is happy to do so. The he goes on to use the new knowledge in other rabbit care. A good vet is always eager to learn.

It's good that Buddy is still eating.

i still wonder whether he has underlying teeth issues going on.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks guys!

I did ask for his teeth to be checked.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Louise,

How is Buddy today? Has he come home? Hopefully by now, he is more like his old self.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Yep, he's home! He's been pooing and eating as normal. He's pulled through again. :001_wub:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Chuffed to pieces for you!!  He's a fighter!


----------

